# Where to post?????



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there!

May anybody help me and tell me where I can post my 2 upcoming litters maybe?

I cannot find it anywhere. 

I do expect 2 wonderfull litters of GSD with Pink SV-Pedigree of 2 excellent combinations. 

Would be nice to get some information about where to post it 

Thx


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can't. Litter announcements are against board rules.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfcubs

I want to send you a PM but it doesn't give me the option?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, it's against the rules because it's considered advertising.


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah ok. Thanks for information. 

About the pm, I don't know why it doesn't work. But you can contact me by my normal Email: [email protected]


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The pedigreedatabase based allows litters to be posted as well as www.gsdworld.net and www.shepherdcentral.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As others have said, litter advertisment threads are not allowed on this board. But you can put a link to your kennel website in your signature and then we can all go to your site to see your dogs.


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Thx for the links and yes I'll do a link at my signature. But I have to tell you that the english version has to be refreshed. You should use the german site (DEUTSCH) and press the AKTUELL button at the Buttons above. 

There you can see the matings and if you want to see more, click on the underlined words above the pictures of the males


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's a setting in your control panel (User CP) to allow people to PM you. Maybe that's turned off?


----------

